# Hymer E510 Leisure battery



## bigbobw1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where the leisure battery is located on a 1999 LHD Fiat Hymer E510 please?

Bob


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Not sure about your model but on my B584(lhd) it's under the passengers front seat,so this could be a good place to start looking.
Nick


----------



## bigbobw1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Looked everywhere inc. under seats, but still eluding me!


----------



## m4dman (Apr 26, 2012)

Did you manage to find your battery?


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi This E510 had now passed to us The leisure battery is in a well just behind offside front wheel. Access - lift carpeted top in cab between wall and passenger seat


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Resources/Useful downloads/manual. Hymer 660 page 31, item 2, under floor (lift the carpet).


----------



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

*E510 leisure batteries*

We've a LHD E510. It has 2 leisure batteries, one under the carpeted lid by the front passenger seat - it's under a suspended run of lockers and the other is under the same passenger seat. Mind Brownhills didn't tell us about that one so it ran dry and wrecked the other battery too.

You need to remove the seat to access it. When we replaced it we had a low maintenance type put it so we don't have that problem!

We did spot something electrical under the seat but thought it might be the charger. You can see something from the front. Also, in the handbook it does mention, at least in the 1999 versions, that there are 2 batteries. Hope this helps.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I got a [left hand drive] E-510 . . as said leisure battery in low slung box on floor next to passenger seat. I fitted a 2nd [110Ah] leisure battery & fixed it in the long sofa locker . . any questions re E-510 just contact me


----------

